
Ask HN: The sustainability of home delivery? - aosaigh
It seems that it&#x27;s becoming more and more popular to attempt to live a sustainable life.<p>Not owning a car, adhering (or trying) to &quot;zero packaging&quot;, not eating meat, purchasing things from ethical sources etc. etc.<p>One glaring blind spot (to me anyway) is in home delivery. I have Amazon Prime and it&#x27;s astonishing that I can click a button and start a logistical process that has a person arrive at my door the same day (or next) with a small package of coffee.<p>This must be a huge waste of resources, and I&#x27;m interested to know are there any studies on it? Is it as wasteful as it appears, and if so, where does it rank in comparision to eating meat or driving a car
======
sky_projektor
Sustainability in home delivery? Where delivery guys do not charge you,
everyone delivers everyones packages, the order is usually picked up from the
deliverer's closest store, full guarantee on delivered goods, your social
media friends deliver to you & you deliver to your friends. We are currently
working on such an idea as a side project at www.justsendmesome.wordpress.com.
If that interests you, kindly reply!

